# NW45 ladies- sheer foundation



## j4lyphe (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey ladies I was wondering what u guys like for a sheer-medium finish foundation? I want one that looks natural (and colour matches me- my mufe mat velvet plus is a smidge dark and the finish is more of a full-on finish, not natural for everyday, going to class lol) yet gives more of a matte finish since I have oily skin. It would be nice too if it didnt transfer alot...it can be liquid or powder
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanx in advance!


----------



## Lovey99 (Feb 13, 2010)

Nars Sheer Matte in Tortgua is one of my favorites!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 13, 2010)

I use the Mac Mineralized Powder foundation in Deep Dark or MSF Natural in Dark or Deep Dark. I buff the MSF Natural in with a kabuki and as for the Mineralized powder I apply it with a sponge dampened with Fix+ or buff it. Both give me a really natural sheer/medium finish depending on how much I apply. They don't do much for keeping oil at bay but you just need to blot during the day with powder or blotting papers and you are good to go.


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Feb 13, 2010)

I purshased MUFE face and body a week ago, and it definitly is sheer and leave a natural no make up look. I am NW45 the center of my face and nw47 around the edge (so I was told) and bought #46. #44 would have worked too and may be more of your shade if you are a true nw45. I wear #80 in matt velvet.


----------



## gemmel06 (Feb 13, 2010)

Is the NARS foundation for NW45 because to me NARS does not have dark skin foundation.


----------



## lilwill27330 (Feb 13, 2010)

Im a nw45, and I use nars trinidad sheer matte. i like it alot


----------



## Lovey99 (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gemmel06* 

 
_Is the NARS foundation for NW45 because to me NARS does not have dark skin foundation._

 
Surely Nars does.  I am NW 45/NW 47 and I wear Nars Sheer Matte and Sheer Glow in Tortuga.  There is a darker shade as well, probably better for NW47/NW50.


----------



## j4lyphe (Feb 14, 2010)

hey lovey99 are u nw45? I was lookin on the nars website and sephora's website and neither have that tortuga colour....im gonna go to my sephora and try that mufe face and body in #46, ill look at the nars sheer matte again but im pretty sure they dont have a colour that suits me....i ordered a setting powder from cinema secrets that's supposed to be mattifying so we'll see...


----------



## AdrianUT (Feb 14, 2010)

Bobbi Brown Skin foundation in Warm Almond


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I use the Mac Mineralized Powder foundation in Deep Dark or MSF Natural in Dark or Deep Dark. I buff the MSF Natural in with a kabuki and as for the Mineralized powder I apply it with a sponge dampened with Fix+ or buff it. Both give me a really natural sheer/medium finish depending on how much I apply. They don't do much for keeping oil at bay but you just need to blot during the day with powder or blotting papers and you are good to go. _

 
This is what I do as well. I'm so over liquid foundations. If you MUST do liquid, go for MUFE Face and body.


----------



## 2browneyes (Feb 14, 2010)

I like Mary Kay Bronze 3 mineral foundation. I use it instead of liquids sometimes and it's great because I can build coverage.


----------



## Lovey99 (Feb 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_hey lovey99 are u nw45? I was lookin on the nars website and sephora's website and neither have that tortuga colour....im gonna go to my sephora and try that mufe face and body in #46, ill look at the nars sheer matte again but im pretty sure they dont have a colour that suits me....i ordered a setting powder from cinema secrets that's supposed to be mattifying so we'll see..._

 
Unfortunately, Sephora does not carry the line color range; they don't carry about 10 or so colors.  I am between NW45/NW47.  I bought my Sheer Matte at Nordstrom.  You can also purchase it on narscosmetics.com.


----------



## Lovey99 (Feb 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_hey lovey99 are u nw45? I was lookin on the nars website and sephora's website and neither have that tortuga colour....im gonna go to my sephora and try that mufe face and body in #46, ill look at the nars sheer matte again but im pretty sure they dont have a colour that suits me....i ordered a setting powder from cinema secrets that's supposed to be mattifying so we'll see..._

 

i am a little bit darker than NW45.  I mix MUFE Face and Body #46 with just a tad of #48....I don't really like it.  I am oily and it gives me a greasy look, not dewy at all.


----------



## j4lyphe (Feb 15, 2010)

hmm ill go check out that MAC Mineralized loose powder foundation...I already have the Studio Fix powder foundation so Im not sure...
Has neone tried nething from clinique, estee lauder, lancome or bobbi brown?....


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_This is what I do as well. I'm so over liquid foundations. If you MUST do liquid, go for MUFE Face and body._

 
I agree about the MSF Natural pressed powder... Or if you need a little more coverage do the Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation...


----------



## iaisha26 (Mar 2, 2010)

MUFE Face & Body is the truth!


----------



## lenchen (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_hmm ill go check out that MAC Mineralized loose powder foundation...I already have the Studio Fix powder foundation so Im not sure...
Has neone tried nething from clinique, estee lauder, lancome or bobbi brown?...._

 
I've tried estee lauder and bobbi brown. Estee lauder gave me a good foundation match but it was too heavy for me, as well as bobbi brown. I love nars sheer glow(new guinea) sheer matte(new guinea), and MUFE in mat velvet(70), and face and body. I went to the MUFE store and they had to mix number 44 and 18 to get a true match I loved the results!


----------



## Ario2323 (Mar 5, 2010)

Just like many others have said, I would chose a face and body foundation (MUFE works better for me than MAC) or the mineralize skinfinish option if you are looking for powder. I wish I could find the full Nars collection in a store.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 6, 2010)

^I recently purchased Mac Studio Tint in Deep Dark. For me this is instant HG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 It's just perfect if you are looking for a really light and sheer liquid foundation. I set it with MSF natural and it is beautiful and glowy. So far I have not had any reactions or breaks outs. It is most definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Lovey99 (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ario2323* 

 
_Just like many others have said, I would chose a face and body foundation (MUFE works better for me than MAC) or the mineralize skinfinish option if you are looking for powder. I wish I could find the full Nars collection in a store._

 
Most Nordstrom stores carry the full Nars foundation collection.


----------



## milamonster (Mar 18, 2010)

u can always use either lotion or somethign like mac fix + or mark by avon's much cheaper  knockoff of that (which is BANGIN) to sheer down a foundation that u have. =) 
sometimes i just use light powder and it just mattes me out and gives a sheer coverage then i spray with my mark by avon dupe. =)HTH!


----------



## Quizeyfbaby (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello ladies. This thread is amazing! I currently wear MAC NW45 and I'm curious as to what I would be in NARS sheer matte and boots N°7 beautifully Matte. Thank you!!


----------

